# what do you put in potion bottles?



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I use hair gel mixed with highlighter marker ink! It glows great under blacklights!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

do you have it labeled or call it anything?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Brains were a bunch of cooked noddles. 
2.Spiders. It's a given
3.Worms-Just used those gummy ones but had them soaked in oil.
4. Vampire Blood- Food Coloring 25% water,75% cooking oil. (makes it look thicker)
5 We burn aton of insense so we collect the ash from them and they make pretty good cremation ash's.

6.Fingers and Toes. Add'd red green food coloring to this. (we got the fingers from Michaels and the toes as a gag gift.
I'll work on getting pictures. I have many,many more. These are the ones that seemed to get the best reaction. 

7.Slime-We used silly putty for this. Works wonderfull. 

I have many more. These were the ones that really stood out. I'll try and locate the pictures for you.  As far as the names for them I can't remember exactley but we did not make fancy lables. That will be a project for next month.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I use the cheapest costing hair gel with the lightest "hold" strength available at all .99 cent or dollar stores and sharpie highlighter markers(many colors to choose from). The reason for the gel is that it does not go bad as fast as water does. I make my own labels using aged looking paper, msword, & using 3m adhesive to adhere paper to bottles. You can title them however you like. I prefer names like "oil of snakeskin" or "Wolf's fang marrow" & "Bat Ear trimmings" etc... You get the idea! So best of luck with your potion bottles!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I love these. I wish I knew exactly how they're made.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

buy some fake worms from the sporting goods store, they come in all kinds of colors. Put them in a jar, they're nice and slimy looking on their own.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

This year I've come across on-line Wiccan Supply Stores, they have over 40 different ritual supplies for sale. Items range from 2.99 to 12.99, but the grand total is well over $100. Instead I'm going to duplicate items with things around the house and make up my own label for the items. Like I have a couple of nails rusting away outside for Coffin Nails, just took brand new nails and pushed them in the dirt around the outdoor spigot to get them nice and rusty. Great resource for ideas.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Get a cheap full head rubber mask, old man, franenstien, etc and put it in a large economy size (empty) pickle jar. One big enough to hold a head. Place the mask in fill with water and...wait for it....left over coffee. It will darken the water and where the mask is closer to the inside of the glass youll be able to make out the contures of the head and face. Very erie effect but only use about a cup of left over coffee and the rest water. You don't want it so dark you cant see anything or to light where you can tell its a rubber mask.

IMPORTANT NOTE: After you get your water/coffee mix ratio the way you want it. add half a teaspoon of dish washing liquid (Dawn) to it. Mix it in but try not to make suds. This will kill any bacterial growth (mold)

Good Luck,
Marc V.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a couple of jars that I have absolutely nothing in. *LOL* One of them has little red dots all over it and it is labeled The Pox, and I have another that is simply empty labeled frog's breath. I have several just colored water, yellow for fear pink for love. Two of the ones I get the most comments on though are my Orc Snot and my Gargoyle Sweat. The Orc Snot is a jar of green slime that I made myself out of glue and borax. Tutoral on how to make it. The Gargoyle sweat is just some clean gravel. *shrug* The ToTs love them.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There are several awesome threads in the recent years that have so many great label and content ideas for potion bottles or mad scientist jars. 

Using the search button (located in the upper right) I looked for "potion bottle" and "bottle label" and found:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/80933-potion-bottles-idea.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/80273-what-put-potion-bottles.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/81726-more-potion-lables.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/73608-potion-bottles-jars-their-nlabels.html


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Question, where do you get highlighter ink?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

You could put little creepy shrunken heads in them


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

murtisha said:


> Question, where do you get highlighter ink?


You crack open a highlighter, pull out the ink thing (I believe it's a piece of thick felt or similar) and soak it in water.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You could buy some of pig ear chew toys for dogs and paint them black and call them dried bat wings.


----------



## HakuNeko (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think this is anything new, but I use a couple of those little 'stick them in water and watch them grow 5 times their size!' toys. Right now I have a mermaid that I repainted (er, sort of. More like stained with whatever I could find that didnt flake off in the water) and a snake in a glass cookie jar that's about 3 feet long.


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Where can I buy little potion bottles?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Try Deadspiders list, great ideas here:
http://aranamuerta.com/2008/01/29/witches-kitchen


----------



## Mainelyelectric (Apr 22, 2010)

I use those snap glow sticks and cut them open and pour them in to cool bottles and jars!!! BTW even though they say on them, non toxic, non flamable, may stain cloth, I have found out and did some research and the spent liquid is highly FLAMABLE , even though they say it is not!! the byproduct is!! I know this because i was pouring them and spilled one and wiped it up and threw the towel in my fire pit and it burst in to flames with black smoke!!! They work great just keep it away from flames!!!
BTW again they smell really bad, don't smell it, But if you put a cork on the bottle and you can keep the spent liquid as just color it's cool too!!


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea you can do the highlighter trick, but it's much easier if you go online and buy GLOW Water. It is the same stuff just in bigger quantities. I did the highlighter thing and it was kind of a pain.
The glow water works good and is easier to use. You just pour it out of a vial.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've started simple, a little paint and a stopper. When funds improve I'm going to get casting acrylic and mix up permanent potions with neon paints and various prop inserts. Till then paint and one with hot glue.


----------



## Iantha (Oct 11, 2014)

Great ideas. I bought some expanding zombie parts at the dollar store and plan to put them in a jar.
Maybe it will hold up longer if I put a drop of oil in it. Will have to try.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had a lot of potion bottles for Scary Fairy tales last year and had all sorts of things in them, 


I did:

Mermaid Hair just put in some strands of blonde hair off a wig with a bit of glitter
Frogspawn just used some tinned rice pudding
Vampire Blood water with red food coloring
Unicorn Horn used one of those plastic tube tops off tube of sealant with a bit of glitter on
Coffin Wood just used small pieces of bark from the garden
Moondust just used silver and white glitter 
Swamp Juice just used water mixed with dirt and leaves
Spiders Eggs just used white angel hair with some small plastic spiders on it
Dragon Skin just used crinkly leaves that had fallen off the tree
Poison Ivy just ivy from the garden

I also had some with plastic eyeballs, plastic frogs, plastic bats and plastic fingers in from the Pound Shop or Dollar Store to you guys, there's a pic below with a few of them on


----------

